# Which appendant bodies do you belong to?



## jwhoff (Feb 3, 2011)

Which of these appendant bodies do you also have membership in?  Do you see any conflict in any of the vows you took along the way?

York Rite

Scottish Rite

Shrine

Grotto


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

Where are the appendant bodies you are asking about?


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 3, 2011)

York Rite

Scottish Rite

Shrine

Grotto


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2011)

I belong to the following bodies:

York Rite

Order of the Eastern Star

Shrine


----------



## Benton (Feb 3, 2011)

None currently, but joining the local York Rite at the end of this month! Very excited.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

Scottish Rite
York Rite
Shrine
Eastern Star
Lodge of Research
Wish there was a Grotto nearby.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Feb 3, 2011)

York Rite
Scottish Rite
Shrine
Eastern Star
Red Cross of Constantine
York Rite College
Holy Royal Arch Knight Templar Priest


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

Anybody a member of the Royal Order of Scotland?


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 4, 2011)

My first cousin was.  I heard it in a discussion among members of the family who were masons at an uncle's funeral years ago.   I had no idea that an invitation was being offered to me there.  Six little words would have started my journey.

By the time I acted, my cousin had passed away.  Also, the month I became a mason, I learned that four of the older men who had been close to me also passed away.  So many questions, so many regrets ...


----------



## RichardRLJ (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, I belong to Royal Order of Scotland!


----------



## Beathard (Feb 5, 2011)

Richard, how does one join?


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 6, 2011)

I belong to Alexandria, VA scottish rite bodies (southern jurisdiction). I am an inactive Shriner, I intend to re-join, when I finish my overseas committments.


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 6, 2011)

York Rite


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 8, 2011)

Just Scottish Rite for me so far.  I've been asked to be an Advisor for DeMoley and I've been hinted at for York Rite and Shriners, I just don't have the time right now.  So hopefully in my future I will find the time to be able to devote to those.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 9, 2011)

I took the class, to become a DeMolay advisor. I had to drop out, when I was sent to Iraq. When I finish my overseas work, I would like to serve as an adult advisor. It may be some time, before I can. I would encourage any MM, who wants to work with young men, to consider serving as a DeMolay advisor. If there is no chapter in your area, organize one.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, I'm honored to say that last Thursday, prior to Boise York Rite meeting, the Eminent Commander asked to talk with me in private.  He informed me that I have been invited to join the St. Michael Conclave of the Red Cross of Constantine (RCC).  For those who don't know, the RCC is an invitational, honorary group that requires one to be a Royal Arch Mason and Christian.  There is a membership limit as well.

I will go through the initiatory ceremony at the end of May (a very busy month).


----------



## Brother Mark (Mar 13, 2012)

I belong to the
York Rite 
Chapter & Council


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 15, 2012)

Just the Scottish Rite so far. I wish the finances would allow me the York Rite also. It will have to wait until a better time. It isn't like I am pressed for time anyway.


----------



## JJones (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in York Rite, really wish I had waited until I completed going through the chairs though.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 15, 2012)

JJones said:


> I'm in York Rite, really wish I had waited until I completed going through the chairs though.


 I joined the York Rite when I was Sr. Warden, but didn't get active until the end of my term as Worshipful Master.


----------



## Txmason (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm a Shriner but wished I had waited a little longer. I'll stay a shriner but don't feel the need to belong to the local shrine club because I've only been a shriner since September. And it's too far too go to all of the events.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Txmason (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I'd rather be Scottish rite.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm in the process of joining the York Rite now.


----------



## Zack (Oct 13, 2014)

None.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 13, 2014)

Royal Arch Chapter, Cryptic Council, Knights Templar Commandery, R+C College, Masonic Society.


----------



## Morris (Oct 13, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Royal Arch Chapter, Cryptic Council, Knights Templar Commandery, R+C College, Masonic Society.



Have you been happy with the Masonic Society?  What do they do exactly?


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 13, 2014)

It's a research society. I enjoy the Journal, and while the forum is often quiet, there are a lot of good papers in the archives.


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Oct 14, 2014)

York Rite and Shrine


----------



## crono782 (Oct 14, 2014)

Chapter, Council, Commandery, & Scottish Rite


----------



## vangoedenaam (Oct 17, 2014)

None yet. Which one should i join and why?


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 18, 2014)

vangoedenaam said:


> None yet. Which one should i join and why?


Difficult for someone else to say, plus I'm not sure what bodies exist in the Netherlands. I'm fairly certain you have access to the Royal Arch and would highly recommend it. It truly brings the degrees full-circle.


----------



## Companion Joe (Oct 18, 2014)

All York Rite bodies
YR College
various chair degrees


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 20, 2014)

KSigMason said:


> Well, I'm honored to say that last Thursday, prior to Boise York Rite meeting, the Eminent Commander asked to talk with me in private.  He informed me that I have been invited to join the St. Michael Conclave of the Red Cross of Constantine (RCC).  For those who don't know, the RCC is an invitational, honorary group that requires one to be a Royal Arch Mason and Christian.  There is a membership limit as well.
> 
> I will go through the initiatory ceremony at the end of May (a very busy month).


I guess I can now add: St. Thomas of Acon, Knight Masons, the three chair degrees of the York Rite, AMD, Royal Order of Scotland, and have been invited to a few more groups.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 20, 2014)

vangoedenaam said:


> None yet. Which one should i join and why?



If you can't explain why you want to join an appendent body, then you probably shouldn't.  There's little wrong with joining an appendent body because you saw one of their brochures and you had nothing better to do on your social calendar but doing that is wasteful of your time, superfluous.  Don't join an order because I'm interested; join because you are.

If you're interested in the optional orders, find out which ones are in operation in your geography, read about them and see if you are interested.


----------



## goomba (Oct 20, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> If you can't explain why you want to join an appendent body, then you probably shouldn't.  There's little wrong with joining an appendent body because you saw one of their brochures and you had nothing better to do on your social calendar but doing that is wasteful of your time, superfluous.  Don't join an order because I'm interested; join because you are.
> 
> If you're interested in the optional orders, find out which ones are in operation in your geography, read about them and see if you are interested.



This is fantastic advice!!  Numerous brothers have asked me to join the Scottish Rite and Shrine.  I have little interest in the Shrine.  The SR is something I will do eventually.  For me the York Rite was something I very interesting.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 20, 2014)

None yet although I plan to join the Royal Arch and completing the YR side before going SR I think I will soak up this Blue House liGht for about a year before venturing out


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 21, 2014)

mrpierce17 said:


> ... SR I think I will soak up this Blue House liGht for about a year before venturing out



It's easy to find brothers stating they went into appendent bodies too soon.  The only time I ever recall a brother stating he had waited too long he had waited over 20 years.  It's a perspective to consider.

I know brothers who took their degrees intending from day one to end up active in a particular appendent body.  I'm okay with them waiting under a month.  I do prefer they wait a year attending blue lodge regularly first, but my preference and a few bucks will get you a mug of coffee.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 21, 2014)

goomba said:


> Numerous brothers have asked me to join the Scottish Rite and Shrine.



There's a badge for bringing in enough members.  On the one hand I suggest being aware of that bias by the inviting brothers.  On the other hand I suggest knowing it's a competition and signing with a brother you wish to support when and if you decide to join that order.  When I decided to join the Shrine one of my signers was selected because he was very close to getting his badge.



> I have little interest in the Shrine.  The SR is something I will do eventually.  For me the York Rite was something I very interesting.



Looks to me like you have a written plan.  (Insert scene of Star Trek captain saying "Make it so" ;^)


----------



## goomba (Oct 21, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> There's a badge for bringing in enough members.  On the one hand I suggest being aware of that bias by the inviting brothers.  On the other hand I suggest knowing it's a competition and signing with a brother you wish to support when and if you decide to join that order.  When I decided to join the Shrine one of my signers was selected because he was very close to getting his badge.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like you have a written plan.  (Insert scene of Star Trek captain saying "Make it so" ;^)



LOL.  Yeah I've had some YR Companions ask if they could be first line signers on petitions so they can get their brownie points.  I don't care about that stuff so I am willing to help the companion if I can.  While I don't have a written plan I do keep a rough draft in my head.  I think having a personal Trestle Board keeps us from being overwhelmed.


----------



## Companion Joe (Oct 21, 2014)

A few years back, we had a couple of guys in our county who belonged to another lodge. Both were big time active in the SR. Our lodge is the biggest in town and does the most degree work. We caught wind that on nights when we were having MM degrees, these guys were in the parking lot grabbing the candidates and all but forcing them to sign SR petitions and getting the fees before they were even raised. They were told in pretty clear terms, if we heard even the hint of it in the future, their Masonic careers were done.

It's no secret my lodge is a YR haven. All the bodies meet there. But the actions of these guys had nothing to do with YR or SR. It was about coming to our lodge and using ambush tactics on men who didn't peanuts from peanut butter on a night that was supposed to be special for them.


----------



## Morris (Oct 21, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> A few years back, we had a couple of guys in our county who belonged to another lodge. Both were big time active in the SR. Our lodge is the biggest in town and does the most degree work. We caught wind that on nights when we were having MM degrees, these guys were in the parking lot grabbing the candidates and all but forcing them to sign SR petitions and getting the fees before they were even raised. They were told in pretty clear terms, if we heard even the hint of it in the future, their Masonic careers were done.
> 
> It's no secret my lodge is a YR haven. All the bodies meet there. But the actions of these guys had nothing to do with YR or SR. It was about coming to our lodge and using ambush tactics on men who didn't peanuts from peanut butter on a night that was supposed to be special for them.


Have you ever had a good experience with the Scottish Rite?


----------



## Companion Joe (Oct 22, 2014)

Morris said:


> Have you ever had a good experience with the Scottish Rite?



Sure. Our local SR club does great things. The shoe program they have for needy students in our county is one of the best things in Masonry as far as I am concerned (I am a teacher). The SR temple in Knoxville is actually conferring the 4th degree (parts excluded, I am sure) this weekend, and it is open to everyone to come see. The instance I was talking about didn't have anything to do with the SR as an organization; it was two individuals who were trying to make a name for themselves within the SR by signing up people.


----------



## goomba (Oct 22, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> A few years back, we had a couple of guys in our county who belonged to another lodge. Both were big time active in the SR. Our lodge is the biggest in town and does the most degree work. We caught wind that on nights when we were having MM degrees, these guys were in the parking lot grabbing the candidates and all but forcing them to sign SR petitions and getting the fees before they were even raised. They were told in pretty clear terms, if we heard even the hint of it in the future, their Masonic careers were done.
> 
> It's no secret my lodge is a YR haven. All the bodies meet there. But the actions of these guys had nothing to do with YR or SR. It was about coming to our lodge and using ambush tactics on men who didn't peanuts from peanut butter on a night that was supposed to be special for them.



This is absolutely unacceptable and you all handled it great.

A few things to remember* brethren:

1.  The most important Masonic body you can belong to is the Symbolic/Craft/Blue Lodge.
2.  No brother should ever feel forced to join another organization.
3.  The three degrees in the Symbolic Lodge are beautiful and possibly life changing.  Cherish them.

*My opinions on the matter are not fact.  Regardless of how important I think I am .


----------



## kastonw (Nov 3, 2014)

KSigMason said:


> Well, I'm honored to say that last Thursday, prior to Boise York Rite meeting, the Eminent Commander asked to talk with me in private.  He informed me that I have been invited to join the St. Michael Conclave of the Red Cross of Constantine (RCC).  For those who don't know, the RCC is an invitational, honorary group that requires one to be a Royal Arch Mason and Christian.  There is a membership limit as well.
> 
> I will go through the initiatory ceremony at the end of May (a very busy month).




Congratulations Brother


----------

